# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  "Le Restaurant" - Musee D'Orsay

## Jim Kelly-Evans

I usually do not enjoy restaurants or cafeterias inside major museums. They are just not that good on average. However, "Le Restaurant," the primary venue in the wonderful Musee D'Orsay is highly recommended. Our experience today confirmed that this is one of the fine dining spots in Paris. One night a week it is open for dinner on Thursday evenings only. Since we could not dine there on Thursday (we were in transit) we had lunch. My husband Dan (looking at the menu on one photo below) writes about the food.

"Le Restaurant is set in a beautiful room with ceiling paintings, crystal chandeliers, and a magnificent view of some Paris roof tops. The food and wine are first rate. Jim had a colorful plate of penned de cecco, garnished with chorizo, cheese, etc and my fish featured a squid sauce that was a wonderful complement to the tasty, firm flesh of the poisson. We washed down these plates with a superb Cotes du Rhone rouge. Jim s dessert was a gateau au chocolat, but my lemon cake was even better."

----------


## amyb

Lovely to look at and glad it was pleasing to the palate as well. A good day in Paris I'd say.

----------


## katva

Wonderful!  These reviews are great!

----------


## GramChop

Noted in my moleskine "2013 Paris" planner, Jim.  Divine!  Thank you.

----------


## TPunch42

And located in my Favorite Paris museum!

----------

